

How many companies are 100% distributed? - ckenst
http://scottberkun.com/2013/how-many-companies-are-100-distributed/

======
ckenst
My former company was about 50% distributed - sales, finance, professional
services were all in different areas except for development & testing. We were
stuck working in the office. Then again we were only a 10 person company so
I'm not sure how well that applies. Besides Automattic I haven't heard of any
other companies doing this.

